# what test diagnosis Hashimoto?



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I have read that you can have normal TSH/T3/T4 results, but still have Hashimoto, correct? What other test will diagnose it?

I am definitely hypo but doctor wont treat because I'm within range. I do not have health insurance so only want to pay for tests that will be helpful in getting this properly diagnosed. What is the deciding factor in diagnosing Hashimoto? Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> I think I have read that you can have normal TSH/T3/T4 results, but still have Hashimoto, correct? What other test will diagnose it?
> 
> I am definitely hypo but doctor wont treat because I'm within range. I do not have health insurance so only want to pay for tests that will be helpful in getting this properly diagnosed. What is the deciding factor in diagnosing Hashimoto? Thanks!!


Since you do not have insurance.............

TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 would be a good start.

Here is info on the FREES.....................

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

And see if you have this in your area................

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

If you do get the above tests, make sure you get the ranges w/the results as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Since you do not have insurance.............
> 
> TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 would be a good start.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Hashimoto's is only determined by this.................

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

However, presence of TPO Ab is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's as well as a myriad of other things so further testing should be done if the patient has TPO Ab.


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

I had the anithyroglobulin and the TPO test done also (see my newbie post in this section for all test results).


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are Karenhj's lab results from the other thread:

Meds - metoprolol - 25 mg., xanax - .25-.5 mg. as needed
Labs - 7/31/12
Thyroglobulin - 2499 (down from 2916 3/12)
TPO - 693 (down from 1000 3/12)
FT3 - 2.9 (2.3-4.2)
FT4 - 1.03 (0.89-1.76)
TSI - 91 (<140)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

